# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Κοίτα να δεις τι πιάνεις από τα 10+ km σε ένα απλό scan...

## sokratisg

Το παρακάτω είναι ένα scan που έκανα από τον κόμβο eufonia με scan-list στους 5560. Το πιάτο με το οποίο έγινε το scan ήταν ακίνητο και κοιτάζει προς Καλλιθέα.



Ας κοιτάξουν οι παραπάνω να χαμηλώσουν λίγο ισχύ γιατί είναι πραγματικά άσχημο να βλέπουμε τέτοια νούμερα ειδικά σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις και με πιάτα που κοιτάνε αλλού γι'αλλού.

----------


## pkent79

Ρουφ... Σωκράτη...  ::  
Αφού δεν έπιασες και το Πέραμα-Σελήνια ή το Πέραμα-Πειραιάς καλά είμαστε.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Εμείς τουλάχιστον αλλάξαμε συχνότητα και παίξανε όλα οκ στο λικ με eufonia.

Απλά είναι κρίμα να ψάχνεις όλο τον κόμβο για προβλήματα, να φροντίζεις να παίζεις χαμηλά για να μην δημιουργείς παρεμβολές, να αλλάζεις κάρτες/feeder/καλώδια μέσα στο κρύο και ξαφνικά για 2 μέρες να κλείνεις ένα λινκ σημαντικό μόνο και μόνο επειδή κάποιος παίζει με κάπως πιο τσιμπημένη ισχύ.  ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

wifi...υγεία...οικολογία  ::

----------


## mojiro

αντι να πανε να κεντραρουν, καθονται και τσιτονουν την ισχυ

το παρακατω ειναι αληθεια και δεν ειναι παραπλανητικο!




> *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ = ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΣΗΜΑ = ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ*


Οταν εχεις κεντραρει καλα, δηλαδη να φας 10 λεπτα παραπανω
στην ταρατσα, χαμηλονωντας ισχυ, ανεβαζεις την αξιοπιστια του
λινκ, και την ταχυτητα του, στο διπλασιο!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Το παρακάτω είναι ένα scan που έκανα από τον κόμβο eufonia με scan-list στους 5560. Το πιάτο με το οποίο έγινε το scan ήταν ακίνητο και κοιτάζει προς Καλλιθέα.
> 
> 
> 
> Ας κοιτάξουν οι παραπάνω να χαμηλώσουν λίγο ισχύ γιατί είναι πραγματικά άσχημο να βλέπουμε τέτοια νούμερα ειδικά σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις και με πιάτα που κοιτάνε αλλού γι'αλλού.


Δεν βλέπουμε scan ξαναβάλτο....

----------


## mojiro

κοτζαμ φωτογραφια απο σκαν εβαλε το παιδι  ::  

σκαν δε κανουμε μονο με το netstumbler, ειπαρχει και το mikrotik

----------


## DiTz

> κοτζαμ φωτογραφια απο σκαν εβαλε το παιδι  
> 
> σκαν δε κανουμε μονο με το netstumbler, ειπαρχει και το mikrotik


Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα με τον DNS του και δεν φτάνει στη φώτο...

----------


## mojiro

.-

----------


## papashark

Θέλετε να δείτε πραγματική παρεμβολή ?

----------


## papashark

Το τραγικό με το παραπάνω, είναι ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου κάνει μ@λ@κίες. Στο παρελθόν πήγαινε και συνδεόταν στα ΒΒ μου, μέχρι που αναγκάστικα να βάλω mac filter σε όλα...

----------


## mojiro

να και το δικο μου, κοιτωντας καλλιθεα

----------


## NetTraptor

> να και το δικο μου, κοιτωντας καλλιθεα


Πότε βγάζεις λινκ με εκεί είπαμε?  ::

----------


## petzi

όχι άλλα λινκ με Καλλιθέα!  ::  
Είναι απίστευτο πόσο αυτές οι περιοχές "πηγαίνουν" η μία την άλλη.
Δεν υπάρχει σημείο στον Κορυδαλλό που να μην βλέπει τέλεια σημεία της Καλλιθέας και το αντίστροφο!

----------


## vmanolis

> αντι να πανε να κεντραρουν, καθονται και τσιτονουν την ισχυ


Επειδή δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ, απαντώ:
*1ο* Να δω πότε θα μπορέσω να πάω κόμβο tsio01 για κεντράρισμα (δεν *είμαι και δίπλα άλλωστε).
2ο* Δεν πείραξα την ισχύ εδώ και πάαααααααρα πολύ καιρό.

Έχω σε εκκρεμότητα και τον κόμβο petaloudas όπου θέλει επίσης check το κεντράρισμα με sv1ggc αλλά και avl.  ::  
Σήμερα πάω σε γειτονικό κόμβο-client για αλλαγή μιας grid 24db με πιάτο + feeder αφρικάνικο.  ::  
Αν ήμουν μόνος πολλά θα προλάβαινα. Όμως έχω οικογένεια, οπότε sorry αν "ρυπαίνω" το ραδιοφάσμα χωρίς ανάλογη απόδοση.  ::  




> όχι άλλα λινκ με Καλλιθέα!  
> Είναι απίστευτο πόσο αυτές οι περιοχές "πηγαίνουν" η μία την άλλη.
> Δεν υπάρχει σημείο στον Κορυδαλλό που να μην βλέπει τέλεια σημεία της Καλλιθέας και το αντίστροφο!


Εδώ παρά λίγο να γίνουμε ενιαίο confederation.  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Επειδή δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ, απαντώ:
> *1ο* Να δω πότε θα μπορέσω να πάω κόμβο tsio01 για κεντράρισμα (δεν *είμαι και δίπλα άλλωστε).
> 2ο* Δεν πείραξα την ισχύ εδώ και πάαααααααρα πολύ καιρό...


Αυτό έλειπε, να παρεξηγούμαστε κιόλας με τις όποιες συστάσεις γίνονται. Το ποστ αυτό, δεν έγινε από τον Σωκράτη για να στην πει, ήταν μια υπόδειξη να το τσεκάρετε γιατί απλά, δημιουργήτε πρόβλημα.

Το να πιάνω παρεμβολή, από τα 11km και από link που δεν κοιτάει καν προς την μεριά μου, με -70 είναι τουλάχιστον τραγικό. Τις τελευταίες δύο τρεις μέρες είχε ρίξει το link μου με το Σωκράτη από 20/20 Mbit στα 4/7. Kαι ενώ είχαμε άψογο σήμα και ψάχναμε να βρούμε χίλια μύρια όσα, αλλάζοντας κάρτες, feeder, ξανακεντράρωντας κλπ κλπ... αποδεικνύεται ότι ένα τσιτωμένο link σε τέτοια απόσταση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

Και παιδιά... από τη στιγμή που ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου δεν ασχολείται από μόνος του να μάθει και να διαχειρίζεται σωστά τον κόμβο ΤΟΥ, αλλά περιμένει πότε θα πάτε εσείς... πολύ απλά: ΜΗΝ τον στήνετε, περισσότερο πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από το καλό στο δίκτυο με τις όποιες έξτρα, προβληματικές διαδρομές σας δώσει.

 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εδώ παρά λίγο να γίνουμε ενιαίο confederation.


Με όλο το AWMN?  ::  I know...  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Εδώ παρά λίγο να γίνουμε ενιαίο confederation. 
> 
> 
> Με όλο το AWMN?  I know...


Ομολογουμένως, εάν είναι το μισό awmn ένα as, γιατί να μη γίνουμε όλοι ένα, να έρθουμε και πιο κοντά;


...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ακόμα σε περιμένει εκείνο το 2μετρο...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

xαλαρά .......και όλα θα φτιάξουν......αρκεί να συνενοούμεθα μεταξύ μας....αυτό είναι όλο.....επικοινωνία χρειάζεται.....και κοινός τόπος ανταλαγής μηνυμάτων(και παρακολούθηση αυτών)..Thats all folks.....
keep up the good work..

----------


## koki

> Ακόμα σε περιμένει εκείνο το 2μετρο...


  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ακόμα σε περιμένει εκείνο το 2μετρο...


όλα θές να τα μαθαίνεις?

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...


Πολυ παρέα με τον Πάνο κάνεις.....  ::  
Αφού τα ειπαμε ρε koki δεν γινεται υπάρχει προβλημα.....με πάνω απο 50-60
κόβμους σε ενα AS.... εδώ το 10853 πρέπει κάποια στιγμη να σπάσει σε περισσοτερα κομματια..... 
(εκτος του αριθμου κόμβων ειναι και τα αλλα κριτηρια στην μέση)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


λέγε λέγε εσύ, το 10853 είναι σαν υιός, επεκτείνετε διαρκώς, σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να καπελώνει και το confederation των Πατησίων και θα το καταπιεί !  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> λέγε λέγε εσύ, το 10853 είναι σαν υιός, επεκτείνετε διαρκώς, σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να καπελώνει και το confederation των Πατησίων και θα το καταπιεί !


Παναγιώτη μακάρι να φανείτε αρκετά μάγκες και να κάνετε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί άμα φτάσουμε να έχουμε όλοι qaugga/olsr routers μέχρι εκεί μέσα τότε θα γυρίσουμε όλοι σε OLSR και τέρμα το bgp  ::   ::   :: 

BTW είμσατε εντελώς offtopic  ::

----------


## manoskol

ρε παιδες....τελικα εδω μεσα ειστε ολοι απιστοι θωμάδες.....
Δεν παιζει λεμε.... σωστα.... δεν καταργουμε το bgp....
(αφου ετσι και αλλιως και με το olsr πάλι iΒGP δεν παίζουμε? )  ::

----------

